

Scaling My Server - r4vik
http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/53349845356/scaling-my-server

======
swah
Interesting that this has over 100 comments in reddit, and none here. Anyone
knows why?

~~~
willvarfar
It never got 4 or 5 votes within the first 20 minutes or so. That's what it
takes for a story to appear on the front page and get traffic.

Hundreds of stories are posted to HN every day, and most are not even read. If
you browse the new stories page instead of the main page, you are doing us all
a big favour!

